# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Heteractis malu

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Cor :branco perola com pontas lilases
Dieta :simbiose fotossintetica-carnivoro
Agressividade  :Frown: 1-não agressivo a 5- muito agressivo) 3 a 5
Dificuldade  :Frown: 1-facil a 5-para aquarifilos muito experientes) 3
Iluminação  :Frown: 1-desnecessaria a 5-muito forte) 3 a 5
Corrente  :Frown: 1-muito fraca a 5-muito forte) 3
Reef safe :Sim
Notas gerais :A anemona da foto tem 20 cm de diametro e embora seja uma anemona da areia foi colocada no meio das rochas e nunca se deslocou.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Infelizmente esta expeliu as zooxanthellas. Isto e feito em muitos casos de proposito pois muitos gostem desta cor branca, sua cor natural e acastanhada.

----------


## Ricardo_Kaka

Esta anemona da foto não seria uma White Sebae ?

----------


## SergioRomanat

Nao Ricardo, e Heteractis malu.
 Tambem tenho uma e estou satisfeito.
  Abraço
 Sergio

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Heteractis malu

"Raramente importada, pequena em dimensões se comparada a outras anêmonas que abrigam palhaços. Associa-se apenas a Amphiprion clarkii, e habita desde o Hawaii até a Austrália, e ao norte até o Japão, passando por Indonésia e Filipinas. Possui tentáculos de cerca de 4 cm, com um anel de cor escura a meio caminho da ponta. Quase sempre é vista enterrada parcialmente na areia. Chega a 20 cm de diâmetro, e é de cor beije bem claro, quase branca. A coluna pode ter verrugas amarelas. Pode se enterrar completamente na areia quando ameaçada. Não é difícil de manter em aquários, e aceita bem alimentos dados pelo aquarista."

 Este texto é um excerto de um topico,artigo sobre anemonas,posto por Bernardo Gordo neste forum.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Anthony Calfo:




> The notion of dying aquatic animals is hardly new even among cnidarians (stinging-celled animals). For many years, exporters have dyed anemones in a dreadful practice that unequivocally compounds shipping stress and rates of mortality in such animals.  In the early years, the practice was applied in a myriad of colors before aquarists and dealers began to realize the dismal impact it had on the anemones survivability. Alas, the practice has not been entirely eliminated, as the occurrence of dyed sebae and carpet anemones is still observed, albeit limited in scope and color. Artificially dyed yellow sebae anemones are perhaps far and away the most common perpetration of the act. Like carpet anemones (Stichodactyla sp.), sebae anemones are naturally brown or green colored (other rare colors too, but NO yellow). And while uncommon color morphs may exist, they are rare and priced accordingly. More often, aquarists will find unusual colors in stressed, bleached or dyed animals. Stressed animals will appear to have a thin or watery visage as with yellow or lime colors in naturally green specimens and tan or crème colors in formerly brown pigmented animals. *The most severely stressed anemones will appear to be white colored. Bright colored tips (often purple) will remain if they were natural originally, as they generally are not a zooxanthellate pigment or readily aborted under duress. The paling change of color in stressed cnidarians (coral and anemones) approaching white is the expulsion of life-giving symbiotic algae* (zooxanthellae) under stress. Without zooxanthellae to provide food/carbon through photosynthesis with adequate light, a bleached animal is resigned to starve to death in weeks or months without extraordinary diligence from an aquarist with compensatory feeding of particulate and/or dissolved foods to the dyed victim. The coral or anemone will continue to execute normal polyp cycles, at least in the early weeks after the assault, and this will make direct supplemental feeding easier. A dyed coral or anemone will require the same due care and consideration as a pale stressed or bleached animal.


http://www.wetwebmedia.com/dyedcorals.htm

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Nao Ricardo, e Heteractis malu.
>  Tambem tenho uma e estou satisfeito.
>   Abraço
>  Sergio


Boas Sergio, à quanto tempo a tens e de que cor.

Se mais alguem tiver heteractis malu,podia por aqui foto ou descrição para tirarmos duvidas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nao tenho nenhuma duvida, a foto que colocaste e de uma que expeliu as zooxanthellas, e embora seja comum encontrar estas Anemonas na loja ja brancas esta nao e a cor natural delas. 

Eu ja tive uma que era branca como a da foto que colocaste, felizmente a minha recuperou as zooxanthellas e prosperou no meu aqua antigo antes do desastre. Estas fotos sao antigas e de qualidade pobre, mas podes ver na primeira completamente recuperada e na segunda a ficar acastanhada.

----------


## SergioRomanat

Ola Pedro!
  Tenho a anemona a 4 mezes.

 A cor e egual a fota que colocaste, nunca mudou de cor.Agora nao tenho maquina, mas depois coloco a foto da minha anenona. E linda. Com a luz azul e quase branca e as pontas azuis.

  ABRAÇO

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Citação: colocada por Roberto Pacheco.
Eu ja tive uma que era branca como a da foto que colocaste, felizmente a minha recuperou as zooxanthellas e prosperou no meu aqua antigo antes do desastre. Estas fotos sao antigas e de qualidade pobre, mas podes ver na primeira completamente recuperada e na segunda a ficar acastanhada.



 Quanto tempo é que ela levou a recuperar as zooxanthellas?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Esta e do Paulo Bravo em 5-6-2006 ,sera que ja mudou de cor?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Quanto tempo é que ela levou a recuperar as zooxanthellas?


Para recuperar completamente levou por volta de 5/6 meses. A foto que mostra ela a comecar a ficar acastanhada tinha por volta de 3 meses eu penso.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

aqui está mais uma contribuição, mas é quase impossivel tirar foto sem um "penetra" 



Penso que já passa bem mais dos 20cm, e quando a mudei de aquario deu para ver que tem um peso considerável.

1abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas,
> 
> aqui está mais uma contribuição, mas é quase impossivel tirar foto sem um "penetra" 
> 
> Penso que já passa bem mais dos 20cm, e quando a mudei de aquario deu para ver que tem um peso considerável.
> 
> 1abraço




 :Olá:  Nuno a tua sempre foi dessa cor ou tambem era mais clara?Os teus ocelaris foram logo para ela?Os meus nao lhe ligam nenhuma.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Pedro,
quando era mais pequena era um pouco mais clara, mas nunca nada parecido com branco.

O 1º Ocellaris a ser introduzido, ainda com ela a medir uns 8cm demorou cerca de dois dias a chegar perto.

O 2º assim que foi "autorizado" a ir para a anemona não pensou duas vezes.

Mas segundo vários artigos, estes Ocellaris não deviam fazer simbiose com a H. malu.

O curioso é que não é uma simbiose completa, pois os Ocellaris não alimentam a Anemona.

P.S. Tenta assustar os teus Ocellaris para ver se procuram abrigo na Anemona  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Nuno, embora não arrisque uma espécie, tenho algumas dúvidas que essa tua anémona seja uma _H. Malu_



    Cumprimentos,


    Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas Paulo,

Sempre a tive como uma heteractis malu  :Coradoeolhos:  

Mas porque achas que não seja uma?

1abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Os meus ocellaris demoraram dois meses a ir par a anemona. 
  Quanto à cor não há alteração.

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

muito bem!!
estava ancioso por ver essas fotos tava a ver que demoravam!!
xelentes!!
tenho de passar ai para ver outra vez!! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Não me agrada a ideia de perseguir/assustar um palhaço para que "entre" em uma anemona. A simbiose é um processo não totalmente esclarecido que pode envolver adaptações físicas/biológicas. Obrigar um animal ainda não preparado para tal, pode causar no mínimo um desconforto, e para mim é crueldade.
Quanto a classificar a simbiose como não completa já que o palhaço não alimenta a anemona é duvidoso. Este ato ainda não esclarecido, só é observado em aquarios, jamais na natureza (Daphne G. Fautin).
Pelas fotos do Pedro, e somente pelas fotos, não parece ser um H. malu

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas, concordo com o Maurício em relação ao termo "simbiose", para mim, o correcto seria chamar este acto de "cooperativismo" pois na simbiose, um ser é totalmente dependente do outro e no cooperativismo um ser consegue viver tranquilamente sem o outro.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Mauricio,

quando disse assustar, não estava a falar em correr atrás do bicho com um pau até o gajo se enfiar na anémona a tremer os joelhos de tanto medo.

No meu caso reparei que após a sua introdução sempre que me aproximaxa do aqua mais bruscamente ou metia a mão lá dentro por qualquer razão (que não seja alimentação) ele fazia algumas investidas até à anémona mas acabava por se desviar, até que após alguns dias numa destas situações ele acabou por usa-la como refugio.

1abraço
Nuno

----------


## Cesar Pinto

hááááá já tava a pensar que andavas a dar táu táu ao peixinho  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Não me agrada a ideia de perseguir/assustar um palhaço para que "entre" em uma anemona. A simbiose é um processo não totalmente esclarecido que pode envolver adaptações físicas/biológicas. Obrigar um animal ainda não preparado para tal, pode causar no mínimo um desconforto, e para mim é crueldade.
> Quanto a classificar a simbiose como não completa já que o palhaço não alimenta a anemona é duvidoso. Este ato ainda não esclarecido, só é observado em aquarios, jamais na natureza (Daphne G. Fautin).
> Pelas fotos do Pedro, e somente pelas fotos, não parece ser um H. malu


  :Olá:  Mauricio,eu não assustei os ocellaris.Eles simplesmente numa noite passaram a ir para a anemona.Tambem reparei que eles nao a alimentam.
   Que anemona é que pensas que seja?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Mauricio,eu não assustei os ocellaris.Eles simplesmente numa noite passaram a ir para a anemona.Tambem reparei que eles nao a alimentam.
>    Que anemona é que pensas que seja?


E possivel que seja Heteractis Crispa que e muito similar a Malu.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> E possivel que seja Heteractis Crispa que e muito similar a Malu.


  A heteractis crispa é similar à heteractis malu quando contrai os tentaculos
pois no estado normal è mais parecida com a macrodactyla doreensis.
  A minha teve sempre os tentaculos curtos portanto ou é uma h.malu ou é um hibrido ou de h.crispa ou de h.aurora.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Sinceramente pensei que estavam a perseguir os pobrezinhos. Já ouvi comentários confirmando essa prática o que realmente me deixa triste.
Para uma definição melhor dessa anemona seria preciso uma foto com boa definição do disco oral, da parte inferior do disco oral e de seu corpo.
A H. malu tem normalmente tentaculos curtos, marcas radiais normalmente mais claras, e verrugas na parte inferior.
Velho Rinaldo, observações feitas em campo demonstraram que uma anemona sem palhaços protetores desaparecia, provavelmente atacada por predadores, da mesma forma palhaços sem anemona tambem eram atacados por predadores. Somente em ambientes artificiais, como nossos aquarios, podemos observar esses individuos saudáveis e sem seus "protetores".

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Para uma definição melhor dessa anemona seria preciso uma foto com boa definição do disco oral, da parte inferior do disco oral e de seu corpo.
> A H. malu tem normalmente tentaculos curtos, marcas radiais normalmente mais claras, e verrugas na parte inferior.





  Faz quatro meses que a comprei e ela continua com o mesmo aspecto,embora só comendo uma vez por semana tem crescido mais ou menos um cm por mês.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  


 Nestes ultimos dois meses verifiquei que a anemona diminui de diametro á volta de 2 cm.Descobri tambem que um dos meus occelaris lhe roubava a comida,ele simplesmente vai a boca dela e com puxões tira-lhe a comida para fora.Que simbiose é esta?





 A unica maneira de a anemona comer é esta,e mesmo assim ele tenta lá ir.



 A anemona demora mais ou menos 8 minutos a engolir a comida.
 Sera que ela diminui por não comer ou por nunca ter recuperado as zooxanthellas?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> A anemona demora mais ou menos 8 minutos a engolir a comida.
>  Sera que ela diminui por não comer ou por nunca ter recuperado as zooxanthellas?


Ela tem diminuida por falta de nutrição. Quando a Anemona expele as zooxanthellas a comida directa e essencial para ela recuperar e se isto nao acontecer ela vai continuando definhando ate morrer.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Descobri tambem que um dos meus occelaris lhe roubava a comida,ele simplesmente vai a boca dela e com puxões tira-lhe a comida para fora.Que simbiose é esta?


Isto e mito na minha opiniao que o palhaço alimenta a Anemona. A minha experiencia e que eles levam a comida para a anemona para aguardar e depois comer e embora a Anemona se aproveita desta situacao isto nao e intencional.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas Roberto,

Penso que aparece casos intensionais, pois no inicio os meus "palhaços" roubavam-lhe comida e quando eles próprios levavam comida para a anémona acabavam por andar a disputar com a anemona a comida.

Ainda ontem, no fim de alimentar os peixes, dei um pouco maior de comida que o ocellaris maior prontamente levou direito para a boca da anémona e saiu de lá enquando ela comia.

1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> dei um pouco maior de comida que o ocellaris maior prontamente levou direito para a boca da anémona e saiu de lá enquando ela comia.


O meu par de Perculas sempre que os alimentava continuamente levavem a comida para a Anemona para aguardar la ate eu parar de alimentar, depois voltavem para a Anemona para a comer. Nunca vi que colocassem a comida especificamente para alimentar a Anemona e sacrificassem seu estômago...lol

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Ela tem diminuida por falta de nutrição. Quando a Anemona expele as zooxanthellas a comida directa e essencial para ela recuperar e se isto nao acontecer ela vai continuando definhando ate morrer.


 Nesta fase não será melhor dar-lhe de comer duas vezes por semana?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Nesta fase não será melhor dar-lhe de comer duas vezes por semana?


Nesta fase penso que seria boa ideia mas so se ela aceita a comida, se ela rejeitar nao insistiria. Ao ela recuperar as zooxanthellas a frequencia de alimentacao deve ser reduzida especialmente se tens luz suficiente para nao produzir sulfito em excesso e morrer.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Roberto,

Só verifico aquele comportamento, após a barriga estar cheia  :yb624:  .

1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
   Passado sete meses a anemona está mais pequena,continua branca e saiu do sítio onde estava e veio para o fundo do aqua. 
   Será que ela vai morrer de repente ou vai continuar a definhar até desaparecer?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Continuas a alimentar e se sim, sera que aceita ? Sera que continua reagir ao toque ? A boca esta invertida ? Quanda a tocas sera que ela se cola a tua mao ? Eu nao me lembro, estas usando HQI's ?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Continuas a alimentar e se sim, sera que aceita ? Sera que continua reagir ao toque ? A boca esta invertida ? Quanda a tocas sera que ela se cola a tua mao ? Eu nao me lembro, estas usando HQI's ?


 Tenho-a alimentado duas vezes por semana,e ela tem aceitado.
  Reage ao toque da pinça pois tenho de por a pinça à frente para o occelaris não lha roubar e ela fecha-se.
  A boca invertida não me parece,mas tambem não sei o que é.
  Quanto a colar à mão vou experimentar e depois digo.
  O aqua tem 150-30-60 de altura e tem duas hqi de 150.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Desde que ela continue a comer sempre existe a esperanca de ela recuperar e quanto a boca invertida quando visto e inconfundivel.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Desde que ela continue a comer sempre existe a esperanca de ela recuperar e quanto a boca invertida quando visto e inconfundivel.


  Ela agarra-se aos dedos e está a comer.
  Coloquei-a numa cova que fiz no areão e ela lá ficou.
  Acho que a boca esta normal.
  Aqui ficam umas fotos para tirar duvidas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Pedro de acordo com o que dizes estes sao sinais positivos e ainda existe esperanca agora o que nao entendo e porque ainda nao recuperou suas zooxanthellas  :Confused:  A unica outra opcao na minha opiniao seria aumentar a intensidade da luz.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro de acordo com o que dizes estes sao sinais positivos e ainda existe esperanca agora o que nao entendo e porque ainda nao recuperou suas zooxanthellas  A unica outra opcao na minha opiniao seria aumentar a intensidade da luz.


 Ela agora esta mesmo debaixo de um hqi e num sitio com mais corrente.
 Se ela precisa-se de mais luz era lógico ter subido e não descido,ou procurou a areia por ser o sitio do seu habitat?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Se ela precisa-se de mais luz era lógico ter subido e não descido,ou procurou a areia por ser o sitio do seu habitat?


As anemonas como a Crispa vao continuar a mudar ate achar um lugar ideal de luz/movimento, a tua evidentemente ainda nao o achou. A minha eventualmente subiu para o ponto mais alto.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> As anemonas como a Crispa vao continuar a mudar ate achar um lugar ideal de luz/movimento, a tua evidentemente ainda nao o achou. A minha eventualmente subiu para o ponto mais alto.


  :Olá:  A minha neste momento esta escondida atras das pedras num sitio com pouca luz/movimento.
 A comida que lhe dou é rapidamente roubada pelos camarões ou seja deixou de a agarrar.


  Já peguei nela para a frente do aqua e ela volta sempre para trás.
  Alguém me dá alguma dica para a recuperar  :yb663:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tenho pena mas realmente nao vejo nada mais que se possa fazer. Sem ela recuperar as zooxantellas e agora rejeitando a comida nao a esperanca para ela recuperar.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Cuidado com isso porque ela pode fazer estragos se morrer aí dentro. Fica de olho nela.

Acho quase impossível ela recuperar no teu aquário.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Cuidado com isso porque ela pode fazer estragos se morrer aí dentro. Fica de olho nela.
> 
> Acho quase impossível ela recuperar no teu aquário.
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


  :Olá:  Nuno 
 Achas que ela pode recuperar noutro aquario?

----------


## Nuno Silva

Também acho quase impossível dado o estado avançado de fraqueza mas tenta.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Também acho quase impossível dado o estado avançado de fraqueza mas tenta.
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


 Vou leva-la para o meu segundo aqua,já lá estão mais três anemonas e estão todas a dar-se bem.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 A minha acabou por desaparecer,foi de dia para dia ficando mais pequena ate que deixei de a ver.
 Nunca mais vou comprar anemonas branqueadas e se toda a gente o fizer essa pratica vai deixar de ser rentavel e desaparecer. 
 Espero que quem leia este topico tambem o faça pois para alem de estar a deitar dinheiro fora está a ajudar gente desonesta.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tenho pena de ouvir isso Pedro  :Icon Cry:  
Infelizmente com a Malu/Crispa e muito comum ser vendida dessa maneira e dificilmente recuperem.

----------


## Marcelo Alves

muito bonitas

----------


## André Nunes

adoro anemonas,  adoro mesmo anemonas,  vou comprar uma para meter no aquario de 80 litros,  depois posto fotos aki (caso seja a malu,  porque este  topico é so pa malus ne?)

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos

Podem ver a minha Heteractis (6 anos e à volta de  60cm de diãmetro,embora não pareça) em cooperativismo com 0 Clarki.
Quando a comprei era complectamente branca com as pontas lilases.

----------


## André Nunes

comproua branca e ela recuperou as zoxantrellas ,  isso quer dizer que há a possibilidade de recuperarem,  e viverem muitos anos mesmo quando compradas brancas.  Sinceeramente gosto mais delas brancas.... :Coradoeolhos:  

mas ai está um bom exempo de recuperaçao :SbOk2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> comproua branca e ela recuperou as zoxantrellas ,  isso quer dizer que há a possibilidade de recuperarem,  e viverem muitos anos mesmo quando compradas brancas.  Sinceeramente gosto mais delas brancas.... 
> 
> mas ai está um bom exempo de recuperaçao












Olá André

A minha esteve quase a ir-se embora...só recuperou depois do upgrad que fiz na iluminação...foi aí que começou a ganhar as zooxantellas e hoge está simplesmente espectacular,só que já tive que mudar alguns corais para lhe dar espaço e evitar brigas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

